# Bones makeup effect?



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Hm...
If you have a skeleton on hand you might be able to make a plaster cast of it's back and then use that to make a thin latex appliance.
If you have someone that is pretty good with brush painting or airbrushing you could have them paint it onto you. Alcohol based paints might be your best bet so they won't rub off.
Or you could try carving the bones out of soft foam and latexing or gluing them to your back.

Any way you do it, you'll need a friend to help.


----------

